# Question to roofing pros



## lmjoseph (Aug 14, 2009)

What's up guys and gals -
I have a question regarding roofing estimates. Do you all think its possible to provide an estimate on a job if your customer provided a very accurate, detailed video or number of photos, and/or an accurate description of the roof showing the work that needed to be done?


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

not me


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

lmjoseph said:


> What's up guys and gals -
> I have a question regarding roofing estimates. Do you all think its possible to provide an estimate on a job if your customer provided a very accurate, detailed video or number of photos, and/or an accurate description of the roof showing the work that needed to be done?


Hi,

Absolutely not. 
You'd get a "guesstimate".
A roofer has to literally walk on your roof and feel for certain things.
Also, there are things that cannot be determined from different angles.

It's like having a heart surgeon telling you what's wrong by just peeking in your room.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

An "Estimate" is only a guess, even an educated one, depending on job specific conditions revealed.

If that were the case, I would pass, but I "Could" offer a range with plenty of exclusions.

Ed


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

You would be estimating on the information the guy would be supplying, so as Ed says, put in plenty of exclusions and tell him your estimating on the information given, not quoting!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I asked you in the other forum.....

Why do you want to know?

What purpose would this be for?

Do you envision a Google Cam driving the neighborhoods and analyzing every roof on every block, so mass estimates could be sent out?

Ed


----------



## amb inc (Oct 18, 2009)

hi my name is mike and i have question. how much should i charge for 1 square of tear off and installing asphalt shingles thanks 300$ / square with a 30y shingles, instaling 3 ft of i&w and using premium breathable roof deck protection (*Deck-Armor*) and a ridge vent??????????

please help

in mass CT RI the prices are the same??


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

amb inc said:


> hi my name is mike and i have question. how much should i charge for 1 square of tear off and installing asphalt shingles thanks 300$ / square with a 30y shingles, instaling 3 ft of i&w and using premium breathable roof deck protection (*Deck-Armor*) and a ridge vent??????????
> 
> please help
> 
> in mass CT RI the prices are the same??


 
I would quote at Tree fiddy !
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Very accurate? NO. Ball park? Sure I can guess pretty close. But there is a ton that can be missed even with pics and photos.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

amb inc said:


> hi my name is mike and i have question. how much should i charge for 1 square of tear off and installing asphalt shingles thanks 300$ / square with a 30y shingles, instaling 3 ft of i&w and using premium breathable roof deck protection (*Deck-Armor*) and a ridge vent??????????
> 
> please help
> 
> in mass CT RI the prices are the same??


 Start another thread.


----------



## glasscockroofing (Oct 23, 2009)

i agree with grumpy


----------



## adjuster1950 (Nov 20, 2009)

When it comes to estimating a roof job, there are a number of programs out there that can estimate a job down to the penny. It will give you the fair labor and material cost for your area or zip code. I use xactimate or MSB as a insurance adjuster when I am doing claims for out of state IA firms during Cat. Claims. When I am not doing insurance claims, it is estimating tool that I could do without. They have a monthly charge but one job will pay for it for a few months.


----------



## adjuster1950 (Nov 20, 2009)

Purchasing a estimating program


----------



## AdvantageTN (Jan 18, 2010)

you gotta get on the roof. period.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

A roofer needs to truly stroll on your rooftop and feel for specific things.


----------



## delucaroofing (Sep 2, 2015)

As a professional roofers we should say 'no'. Because estimate is the roughly calculation to judge the value, number or quantity. The exact number of candies in the jar cannot be determined by looking at it, because most of the candies are not visible.


----------

